# Flying Squirrels



## FastTrax (Jun 28, 2021)

www.rewild.org/news/the-superheros-of-the-squirrel-world-flying-squirrels

www.nwf.org/educational-resources/wildlife-guide/mammals/flying-squirrels

www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Learning/documents/Profiles/southflysquirrel.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_squirrel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_flying_squirrel


----------

